# casi no se lo/le escuchaba



## adriAdnor

Hola, quisiera saber si es correcto el pronombre _lo _en la siguiente oración, o por el contraio debería ponerse _le_:

"Cuando se despidieron, él rompió a cantar una canción de su tierra, una canción de amor en voz tan tenue que casi no se lo escuchaba."

Yo creo que este fenómeno es un loismo, y por tanto no es correcto porque se debe colocar _le _como CD. Pero no estoy seguro. A ver si alguien me puede ayudar.


----------



## Bark

Yo diría que es _le _ya que el objeto directo es _cantar_. "No se le escuchaba (cantar)".

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Yo pienso que es OD y que, siendo masculino singular de persona, tanto puede ser *lo *como *le*. 

Saludos.


----------



## _SantiWR_

adriAdnor said:


> Hola, quisiera saber si es correcto el pronombre _lo _en la siguiente oración, o por el contraio debería ponerse _le_:
> 
> "Cuando se despidieron, él rompió a cantar una canción de su tierra, una canción de amor en voz tan tenue que casi no se lo escuchaba."
> 
> Yo creo que este fenómeno es un loismo, y por tanto no es correcto porque se debe colocar _le _como CD. Pero no estoy seguro. A ver si alguien me puede ayudar.



Es al contrario, lo está bien y le es leísmo, lo que ocurre es que en este caso de impersonales con se el leísmo es lo normal.


----------



## Pitt

Estoy de acuerdo con SantiWR. El DPD dice:
*f) * Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a)  el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese  con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a  la función desempeñada:_ Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona_.


----------



## flljob

¿Pero de veras es un OD? ¿No será un OI?

Saludos


----------



## Pixidio

Nos estamos olvidando de cuando aprendimos OI y OD en la primaria (a los 11 años más o menos):
Casi no se lo escuchaba (a él). OD. 
Casi no se le escuchaba (a lo que él decía). OI.
(Por más gramáticas a las que apelemos, si no sabemos distinguir eso ni siquiera vamos a saber por dónde empezar a buscar. 

Como ves, el mismo verbo puede ir con OD u OI y la variación de significado, *en este caso*, es mínima. Las dos significan que no se escucha sea a la persona o a lo que la persona está diciendo.

Remarqué en este caso, porque en otros casos cambiar OD por OI con un le donde debería ir un lo cambia absolutamente el sentido de la frase. Todos lo entendemos (porque estamos acostumbrados a escuchar españoles por la televisión y a leer textos de España) pero de este lado del mundo hay algo que chirría.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Me parece bastante discutible que pueda ser objeto indirecto. Para empezar, usemos el verbo correcto, que es oír: _Cuando se despidieron, él rompió a cantar una canción de su tierra, una canción de amor en voz tan tenue que casi no se le *oía*. _Así es como lo diría la mayoría de hispanohablantes, salvo quizás en Argentina, pero le es objeto directo según el DPD:





> *2. Se trata de un verbo transitivo y, cuando el complemento directo designa aquello que se oye, puede llevar, además, un complemento indirecto de persona: «Nunca le oí el menor reproche» (Naranjo Caso [C. Rica 1987]). Cuando no existe complemento directo de cosa, el de persona pasa a desempeñar esta función: «No vemos realmente a Margarita y al joven, pero los oímos» (Carballido Cartas [Méx. 1975]); «Creés que no la oí cuando te dijo que le gustaría hacerte qué sé yo qué» (Shand Transacción[Arg. 1980]). En lo que respecta al uso de los pronombres átonos de tercera persona cuando oír va seguido de un infinitivo, → leísmo, 4c.*


----------



## flljob

El pronombre "se" es un intransitivizador. En este caso hay un "se". Aunuqe semánticamente son OD, desde el punto de vista sintáctico son OI.


----------



## cacho

adriAdnor said:


> Hola, quisiera saber si es correcto el pronombre _lo _en la siguiente oración, o por el contraio debería ponerse _le_:
> 
> "Cuando se despidieron, él rompió a cantar una canción de su tierra, una canción de amor en voz tan tenue que casi no se lo escuchaba."
> 
> Yo creo que este fenómeno es un loismo, y por tanto no es correcto porque se debe colocar _le _como CD. Pero no estoy seguro. A ver si alguien me puede ayudar.




Estas dudas serán cada vez mas frecuentes gracias al leísmo español y su convalidación por la RAE.

La frase es CLARISIMA: no lo escuchan a ÉL. Por lo tanto, no se lo escuchaba. Si se refiriera a lo que el cantaba entonces es OI y se debería usar LE.

La explicación de Prixidio es mas que clara al respecto.


Saludos
C


----------



## flljob

cacho said:


> Estas dudas serán cada vez mas frecuentes gracias al leísmo español y su convalidación por la RAE.
> 
> La frase es CLARISIMA: no lo escuchan a ÉL. Por lo tanto, no se lo escuchaba. Si se refiriera a lo que el cantaba entonces es OI y se debería usar LE.
> 
> La explicación de Prixidio es mas que clara al respecto.
> 
> 
> Saludos
> C



No es nada claro. Un ejemplo; las construcciones con verbo transitivo pueden convertirse en pasivas.
Juan ve la mano de María. La mano de María es vista por Juan.
Juan se ve la mano. ¿Cómo la haces pasiva?
La gente ve a los niños por estas calles.
Los niños se ven por estas calles. ¿Es una construcción transitiva?

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Pixidio said:


> Nos estamos olvidando de cuando aprendimos OI y OD en la primaria (a los 11 años más o menos):
> Casi no se lo escuchaba (a él). OD.
> Casi no se le escuchaba (a lo que él decía). OI.


Gracias por aclararlo, Pixidio. 

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

Pixidio said:


> Casi no se lo escuchaba (a él). OD.



En mi opinión también es posible:
_Casi no se le escuchaba (a él)_. OD (leísmo admitido)

¿Es verdad?

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Pitt said:


> En mi opinión también es posible:
> _Casi no se le escuchaba (a él)_. OD (leísmo admitido)
> 
> ¿Es verdad?
> 
> Saludos



No es un leísmo admitido, porque se usa también con nombres femeninos.
Se ve con frecuencia a muchas muchachas en esta calle.
Se les ve con frecuenca.


----------



## Pitt

Lo veo así:
_Se ve con frecuencia a muchas muchachas en esta calle >
Se las/les ve._
las/les = complemento directo
les = leísmo (uso en las oraciones impersonales con "se")


----------



## flljob

Si es una impersonal, es imposible que tenga OD.

Saludos


----------



## adriAdnor

Yo estoy con SantiWR en que pueda que sea un leísmo, lo que ocurre que al estar acostumbrado a escucharlo y leerlo continuamente me resulta extraño ese _lo. _Si realmente es un leísmo, son aceptadas ambas formas. 
Esto no sé si me ha quedado totalmente claro, lo que si que es cierto es lo compleja que es la gramática española. Que esto no es como las matemáticas en la que dos más dos son cuatro...

Gracias a todos por contestar.


----------



## Aviador

Lo que me molesta en la oración sobre la que consulta adriAdnor es el verbo _escuchar_ en lugar del que correspondería al sentido de ella: _oír_. Imagino que, si la voz del cantante era tan débil, los presentes no podían oír bien lo que cantaba, aunque escuchaban. Es decir, aunque ponían atención deliberada a la música.
Lo que no me molesta, faltaba más, es el uso del pronombre de acusativo _lo_. Es correctísimo. Es lo que corresponde al complemento de objeto directo. Lo demás es leísmo; con el apellido que sea, pero leísmo.


----------



## flljob

Yo lo veo más bien como un laísmo. 
La carta fue enviada por Juan. La carta no es objeto directo.
Lo mismo pasa con las construcciones impersonales o inacusativas con se. 
Saludos


----------



## miguel89

En todo caso sería un objetodirectismo... Porque es claro que semánticamente hacen el mismo que papel que el o. d., por más que según la teoría gramatical de turno se considere o. indirecto. A diferencia de lo que ocurre con el leísmo, loísmo, laísmo tradicionales, donde a diferentes funciones semánticas corresponde un mismo pronombre, basándose en el género.


----------



## Pixidio

¿Laísmo?... Yo nisiquiera veo un la pero bueh, considerando mi cúmulo de conocimientos en gramática lo dejo pasar, no podría discutir por qué no sería laísmo. 
En fin, si no nos atenemos a la frase en cuestión y empezamos a manosearla para apoyar cada una de nuestras conjeturas se puede sostener cualquier cosa.


----------



## flljob

Pixidio said:


> ¿Laísmo?... Yo nisiquiera veo un la pero bueh, considerando mi cúmulo de conocimientos en gramática lo dejo pasar, no podría discutir por qué no sería laísmo.
> En fin, si no nos atenemos a la frase en cuestión y empezamos a manosearla para apoyar cada una de nuestras conjeturas se puede sostener cualquier cosa.



En este tipo de construcciones, aunque la RAE diga que se debe preferir el la al le, es un laísmo; y si usas lo, es un loísmo.

Compara: 
1. A Juan se le ve con desprecio. 2. A este objeto se le ve con desprecio.
A. A Juan se lo ve con desprecio. B. (A) este objeto se lo ve con desprecio.
¿Por qué es necesaria la preposición a en B? Es un objeto y no debería llevar preposición si fuera un objeto directo.


----------



## miguel89

Nosotros (quienes decimos 'se lo ve', 'se la ve') podemos decir tanto 'a este objeto se lo ve con desprecio' como 'a este objeto lo veo con desprecio', por mucho que uno sea un presunto objeto indirecto y el otro un clarísimo objeto directo. Y quienes dicen 'se le ve', ¿cómo hacen con oraciones como 'se les pide que vengan'? ¿'que vengan' no es o. d.?


----------



## flljob

'a este objeto se lo ve con desprecio' como 'a este objeto lo veo con desprecio'

Con una pequeña diferencia: la primera nunca va sin preposición; la segunda, puede ir sin ella.
Saludos


----------



## _SantiWR_

Yo creo que la frase del hilo, una vez cambiado escuchar por oír, es diáfana. No entiendo por qué hay buscar otros ejemplos:

_lo/la oigo
se le/la oye_
_se lo oye_ (Cono Sur)

Ese es el uso, y no veo por qué poner la frase en forma impersonal ha de cambiar el verbo a intransitivo. En el el cono Sur, conscientes de que es un complemento directo, dirían se lo/la oye, pero este uso, aparte de ser antietimólogico, suena mal hasta el punto que puede llegar a perder el sentido de impersonal: para mí "se lo oye" es claramente un uso reflexivo, no impersonal (él se oye su corazón, se lo oye). Entonces, yo no iría tan lejos como para decir que el uso Argentino es loísmo, pero desde luego es un uso que a la inmensa mayoría de hispanohablantes nos suena extraño. La forma femenina "se la oye" suena mejor porque estamos más acostumbrados, pero si lo piensas es lo mismo. Entiendo que a algunos les pueda sonar como laísmo, pero no está considerado así.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Después de pensar detenidamente si 'le' o lo', si 'le' o 'la', depués de salir a la calle y hacer una pequeña encuesta, he llegado a la conclusión que por aquí la gente trata de evitar el uso del pronombre en oraciones del tipo anterior: "Cuando se despidieron, él rompió a cantar una canción de su tierra, una canción de amor en voz tan tenue que casi no se lo escuchaba."

Evitamos el 'lo', 'le' ya que realmente lo que no se escuchaba era la canción, más bien no se oía la canción, 'estaba escuchando pero no se oía bien o casi no se oía' ha sido la opción elegida por la mayoría de la gente.

Otras frases del estilo ' al cerdo se le come todo' o 'al cerdo se lo come todo' son trasladadas a ' del cerdo se come todo'.


----------



## Pitt

En mi opinión para personas se usa la construcción impersonal:
_Al cantante casi no se lo/le escuchaba._
Al cantante = complemento directo

Para cosas se usa la pasiva refleja:
_La canción casi no se escuchaba._
La canción = sujeto


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Para los partidarios del 'lo', ¿qué significa la frase "se lo podía ver cuando paseaba por el parque" ?


----------



## flljob

Miren lo que acabo de leer en un libro de gramática. Después de definir las oraciones con contenido pasivo (todas las que hemos estado discutiendo aquí están incluidas), dice: ... Se deduce que una oración con contenido pasivo, sea cual sea la forma que adopte, *no puede tener CD* (complemento directo).

Saludos


----------



## _SantiWR_

Aquí se puede leer (es un decir, con esos colores yo no podría sin el "readability" on) una explicación bastante larga sobre el tema: http://hispanoteca.eu/gramáticas/Gramática española/Se le y se les en oraciones impersonales.htm


----------



## flljob

En tu referencia, alguno de los autores dice "en América", para defender el uso del pronombre _lo_. Pero no es en América, es en Argentina y tal vez en Uruguay. En el foro también hay chilenos que defienden este uso. Estoy seguro de que los colombianos usan el dativo, como en México.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

flljob said:


> A este objeto se le ve con desprecio.



En mi opinión para cosas se usa la pasiva refleja:
_Este objeto se ve con desprecio._
Este objeto = sujeto


----------



## Pixidio

Pitt said:


> En mi opinión para cosas se usa la pasiva refleja:
> _Este objeto se ve con desprecio._
> Este objeto = sujeto


No, ni sé qué una pasiva refleja pero lo que vos estás diciendo con esa frase difiere en cuánto énfasis pone sobre la cosa que es , de hecho, mal vista. Ya lo explico Miguel: uno puede decir "a este objeto se lo ve con desprecio" (duplicación de OD obligatoria, porque el OD se introdujo antes que el verbo) o "lo veo con desprecio", que esencialmente es lo mismo, difieren en su énfasis. Semánticamente es OD, más allá de que la teoría en boga diga que son cosas diferentes, significan lo mismo... O sea, no mezclen peras con manzanas. Si es admitido o no "le veo" como leísmo, es otro tema. Si es más o menos correcto es tópico para otra discusión que no cabe acá. Pero es leísmo*. *Al pan, pan y al vino, vino.Flljob, la respuesta es obvia: un OD puede o no ser introducido por la preposición 'a', que ella esté no garantiza que lo que le siga es un objeto de ningún tipo y que sea prescindible no quita que lo que le sucede no sea un objeto.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pixidio said:


> No, ni sé qué una pasiva refleja pero lo que vos estás diciendo con esa frase difiere en cuánto énfasis pone sobre la cosa que es , de hecho, mal vista. Ya lo explico Miguel: uno puede decir "a este objeto se lo ve con desprecio" (duplicación de OD obligatoria, porque el OD se introdujo antes que el verbo) o "lo veo con desprecio", que esencialmente es lo mismo, difieren en su énfasis. Semánticamente es OD, más allá de que la teoría en boga diga que son cosas diferentes, significan lo mismo... O sea, no mezclen peras con manzanas. Si es admitido o no "le veo" como leísmo, es otro tema. Si es más o menos correcto es tópico para otra discusión que no cabe acá. Pero es leísmo*. *Al pan, pan y al vino, vino.Flljob, la respuesta es obvia: un OD puede o no ser introducido por la preposición 'a', que ella esté no garantiza que lo que le siga es un objeto de ningún tipo y que sea prescindible no quita que lo que le sucede no sea un objeto.



La frase "a este objeto se lo ve con desprecio" no es idiomática por estos lares, en primer lugar el uso de la 'a' es innecesario, en segundo lugar el uso del 'lo', que más bien parece necesario por el uso inadecuado de la mencionada 'a'. En mi opinión " este objeto se ve con desprecio" es clara, correcta, concisa y no necesita, como tu apuntas, la duplicidad de un posible OD, cuando realmente 'este objeto' es el sujeto de la oración.
¿puedes hacer un análisis sintáctico de "a este objeto se lo ve con desprecio" ? porque yo creo que 'a este objeto' sigue siendo el sujeto.


----------



## miguel89

las cosas facilitas said:


> La frase "a este objeto se lo ve con desprecio" no es idiomática por estos lares, en primer lugar el uso de la 'a' es innecesario, en segundo lugar el uso del 'lo', que más bien parece necesario por el uso inadecuado de la mencionada 'a'. En mi opinión " este objeto se ve con desprecio" es clara, correcta, concisa y no necesita, como tu apuntas, la duplicidad de un posible OD, cuando realmente 'este objeto' es el sujeto de la oración.
> ¿puedes hacer un análisis sintáctico de "a este objeto se lo ve con desprecio" ? porque yo creo que 'a este objeto' sigue siendo el sujeto.


_A este objeto_ es el objeto directo, porque está enlazado al pronombre _lo_, si cambiamos _objeto_ por _cosa_, el pronombre se cambia por _la_. Siempre ciñéndose a la construcción tal como se emplea por estos lares. Acerca de cómo suena, a mí me parece bastante normal, pero habría que preguntarles a mis coterráneos. Es seguramente algo regional, y estrechamente ligado a la construcción "anómala" de la que trata el hilo.


----------



## Pixidio

las cosas facilitas said:


> ¿puedes hacer un análisis sintáctico de "a este objeto se lo ve con desprecio" ? porque yo creo que 'a este objeto' sigue siendo el sujeto.



Perdón, pero no. Sólo puedo hablar desde el punto de vista de semántico. Sintaxis me la lleve a marzo siempre.


----------



## flljob

miguel89 said:


> _A este objeto_ es el objeto directo, porque está enlazado al pronombre _lo_, si cambiamos _objeto_ por _cosa_, el pronombre se cambia por _la_. Siempre ciñéndose a la construcción tal como se emplea por estos lares. Acerca de cómo suena, a mí me parece bastante normal, pero habría que preguntarles a mis coterráneos. Es seguramente algo regional, y estrechamente ligado a la construcción "anómala" de la que trata el hilo.



¿En esta construcción un sujeto puede ser objeto directo?
A este objeto se le ve con desprecio no es lo mismo que este objeto se ve con desprecio.


----------



## miguel89

flljob said:


> ¿En esta construcción un sujeto puede ser objeto directo?


Dije que hablaba de la construcción tal como se usa por aquí. En _a este objeto se lo ve con desprecio_, _a esta cosa se la ve con desprecio_, _objeto_ y _cosa_ concuerdan con _lo_ y _la_, son objetos directos. Entiendo que la teoría dice que el _se_ intransitiviza, por ende la impersonal no admite complementos directos, y los transforma en CI. Perfecto. Cuando quieran explicar la construcción rioplatense tendrán que modificar la teoría, o bautizar esta construcción con otro nombre.


flljob said:


> A este objeto se le ve con desprecio no es lo mismo que este objeto se ve con desprecio.


Una es impersonal, la otra pasiva refleja. Noto distintos énfasis, pero no percibo la diferencia de significado, ¿cuál es?


----------



## flljob

El énfasis en lo despreciado.
A Juan se le ve constantemente por aquí.
Se ve a Juan constantemente por aquí.
Es a Juan a quien se ve constantemente por aquí.

Supongo que es lo que se llama _tematización_.

La explicación de por qué en Argentina se usan los pronombres directos, me parece clara.


----------



## Pitt

las cosas facilitas said:


> La frase "a este objeto se lo ve con desprecio" no es idiomática por estos lares, en primer lugar el uso de la 'a' es innecesario, en segundo lugar el uso del 'lo', que más bien parece necesario por el uso inadecuado de la mencionada 'a'. En mi opinión " este objeto se ve con desprecio" es clara, correcta, concisa y no necesita, como tu apuntas, la duplicidad de un posible OD, cuando realmente 'este objeto' es el sujeto de la oración.
> ¿puedes hacer un análisis sintáctico de "a este objeto se lo ve con desprecio" ? porque yo creo que 'a este objeto' sigue siendo el sujeto.



En mi opinión es correcto:  
_Este objeto se ve con desprecio_ = pasiva refleja
este objeto = sujeto

Pero es incorrecto:
_A este objeto se lo ve con desprecio.
_


----------



## Alemanita

Pitt said:


> En mi opinión es correcto:
> _Este objeto se ve con desprecio_ = pasiva refleja
> este objeto = sujeto
> 
> Pero es incorrecto:
> _A este objeto se lo ve con desprecio.
> _



No sé si esto

http://congresosdelalengua.es/cartagena/ponencias/seccion_3/31/di_tullio_angela.htm

ayuda en la discusión. Dice que 'Ambas construcciones, aunque restringidas a la lengua conversacional, son usadas por hablantes de todos los niveles sociales y de todas las edades, sin estigmatización alguna.' Supongo entonces que para los argentinos, o al menos los rioplatenses, es correcto.

P.D. Con 'ambas construcciones' no se refiere a la cita de Pitt, sino a la _hipercaracterización que en ciertas condiciones recibe el complemento directo en posición antepuesta o pospuesta._


----------



## XiaoRoel

> ¿puedes hacer un análisis sintáctico de "a este objeto se lo ve con desprecio" ? porque yo creo que 'a este objeto' sigue siendo el sujeto.


Esta oración no tiene sujeto: el morfema se "impersonaliza" el sintagma verbal.


----------



## Pitt

XiaoRoel said:


> Esta oración no tiene sujeto: el morfema se "impersonaliza" el sintagma verbal.



¿Es la oración _A este objeto se lo ve con desprecio_ incorrecta?

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esa es absolutamente correcta. Sin discusiones.


----------



## flljob

Pitt said:


> ¿Es la oración _A este objeto se lo ve con desprecio_ incorrecta?
> 
> Saludos



El único error es que usa un CD cuando debería ir un le, el verbo esta intransitivizado por el pronombre _se_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El _se_ es impersonal, no intransitivo.


----------



## flljob

*Una respuesta de la página de El español.

*Sí, ambas son correctas. Las oraciones de su consulta son impersonales, y en este tipo de oraciones hay vacilación en el uso del pronombre 'lo', que es el que gramaticalmente correspondería por ser el asociado con el c. d. masculino (_Al LDL lo llaman «mal colesterol»), y del pronombre 'le', que es el usado tradicionalmente desde los inicios del castellano, repetimos, en este tipo de oraciones. El empleo de uno u otro pronombre depende de la zona, 'lo' está muy extendido en América, especialmente en los países del Cono Sur, y 'le' en España y otras partes de América.

_
En México no hay vacilación, se usa _*le*_.


----------



## Pitt

flljob said:


> El único error es que usa un CD cuando debería ir un le, el verbo esta intransitivizado por el pronombre _se_.



_A este objeto se le ve con desprecio._

No entiendo el uso de la preposición "a" para un complemento directo de cosa (este objeto).


----------



## flljob

No es un OD es un OI. Si lees el enlace que nos pusieron (culturitalia) se explica que ya en latín se usaba como CI. En México, en Colombia y Perú, lo habitual es usar le, tanto para el masculino como para el femenino. La RAE sugiere usar para el femenino siempre _la, _y permite el uso de _le _para el masculino. Evidentemente, lo hace porque usan le como CD.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No. Es OD. No hay duda. Puedes usar lo o le, a o ø, puede haber anticipación del OD con foresis pronominal o no, pero siempre será un OD.


----------



## flljob

La casa fue pintada por Juan.
La casa ¿es OD?

Estás cometiendo el mismo error.
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

No, en esa estructura (la sintaxis de la voz pasiva) el paciente, la casa, se expresa como SUJ.


----------



## flljob

Pequeña diferencia que también sufren los verbos pronominales y pronominalizados.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Eso que afirmas no es exacto: sólo en los verbos "pronominales" en los que se indica pasiva sucede eso que dices.


----------



## flljob

Juan se asusta ¿Es un _se _pasivo?


----------



## XiaoRoel

No, es un _se_ medio.


----------



## Pitt

_A este objeto se le/lo ve con desprecio (se impersonal).
_
¿Por qué se usa la preposición *a* para un complemento directo de cosa?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es un modismo dialectal, muy usado en la Argentina, a lo que parece. La construcción correcta aquí sería sin *a,* que para nada es necesaria.


----------



## flljob

No es argentino, es mexicano. La preposición a se usa porque es un CI. Lee el enlace de la hispanoteca.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Que no es OI, lo mires como lo mires: *es OD anticipado* (en _*prolepsis*_) De la hispanoteca _nihil dicamus_.


----------



## Pitt

XiaoRoel said:


> Es un modismo dialectal, muy usado en la Argentina, a lo que parece. La construcción correcta aquí sería sin *a,* que para nada es necesaria.



 ¡Muchas gracias! Entonces ambas construcciones son correctas:

_Este objeto se ve con desprecio (pasiva refleja).
Este objeto se le/lo ve con desprecio (se impersonal).
_
Según la hispanoteca para cosas se prefiere la pasiva refleja:

_Según la norma culta mayoritaria, se  utiliza la construcción _
_ a)  *impersonal*  sólo referida a persona, es decir, cuando el verbo transitivo lleva un  complemento directo de persona determinado, necesariamente precedido de la  preposición a._
_ b)  *pasiva  refleja* cuando el verbo transitivo lleva un  complemento directo de cosa o de persona no determinado, por tanto nunca  precedido de la preposición a._​


----------



## flljob

Este objeto se lo ve con desprecio.
A este objeto se le ve con desprecio.
A este objeto se le ve con desprecio.
Si quieres darle relevancia (ya no sé si corresponde a focalización o tematización) a lo visto. Es imposible que no pongas la preposición.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Sí, es incorrecto porque estás usando un LO.
Parece que en España la voz media usa complementos directos, a decir de Xiaoroel: Juan se ve triste. Se lo ve triste. A Juan se lo ve triste. (En España y según Xiao). Lo que ya no entiendo es con el reflexivo: Juan se ve [a sí mismo] triste. En donde el sujeto coincide con el pronombre se.
En conclusión, con la voz media, la transitividad persiste (en España).
Seguramente, Xiao dirá que una es pasiva y la otra es voz media. Pero las dos están construidas sobre la misma estructura. La hispanoteca es una excelente página. Tiene referencias de la _Gramática descriptiva_, de Bosque y Demonte. 
Saludos


----------



## _SantiWR_

En España se dice "a Juan se *le* ve triste", donde "a Juan" es un complemento directo y la oración en su conjunto es impersonal. Es más, no veo que Xiao haya dicho otra, eres tú el que no coincide con los demás.


----------



## Pitt

Según la norma para personas se usa la construcción impersonal:
_A Juan se le ve triste._
A Juan / le (leísmo) = complemento directo

Pero para cosas se usa la pasiva refleja:
_Este objeto se ve con desprecio._
Este objeto = sujeto


----------



## flljob

Si es un CD, se requiere de un sujeto. Los verbos verbos transitivos requieren un agente o causa y un CD.
A Juan se le ve triste, ¿Cuál es el agente?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Los verbos transitivos lo que necesitan, para ser considerados transitivos es un paciente, sea éste sintácticamente OD (construcción activa) o SUJ (construcción pasiva), la presencia o no del agente (SUJ en la construcción activa y CC en la pasiva). De hecho impersonales como hay o hace llevan OD aunque carezcan de la expresión del agente. La expresión del agente no afecta a la transitividad o intransitividad de los verbos.


----------



## Pitt

Estoy de acuerdo con XiaoRoel. Según el DPD una construcción impersonal SE con un verbo transitivo no tiene un sujeto, pero un complemento directo:

*f) * Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a)  el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese  con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a  la función desempeñada:_ Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona_.


----------



## flljob

Pitt said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con XiaoRoel. Según el DPD una construcción impersonal SE con un verbo transitivo no tiene un sujeto, pero un complemento directo:
> 
> *f) * Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a)  el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, *se exprese  con las formas de dativo* y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a  la función desempeñada:_ Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona_.


Correspondería solo aparentemente, porque, efectivamente, en otra situación sí es un CD.

Para que haya un CD es indispensable que haya un verbo con dos argumentos, cuando menos: el agente o causa y el CD, si no es así, no puedes hablar de CD.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Para que haya un CD es indispensable que haya un verbo con dos  argumentos, cuando menos: el agente o causa y el CD, si no es así, no  puedes hablar de CD.


Esta afirmación es *absolutamente gratuíta*.
Los *verbos sin agente* (los impersonales) que sean transitivos activos llevan OD (paciente), y si son transitivos pasivos SUJ (paciente).


----------



## flljob

¿Nos puedes dar un ejemplo? ¿Llover, tronar, granizar, nevar?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Los verbos meteorológicos son _per se_ *intransitivos*.

Un saludo.


----------



## flljob

Se dice que esto es así. ¿Cuál es el OD?
_Se dice_ me parece que es un impersonal, pero no un transitivo. Lo mismo que_ Las raíces se pudren_.
Las raíces ¿Es OD? La respuesta ya la dio Pitt. Se usa un dativo a pesar de que haya un OD nocional, no sintáctico.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Se dice que…* es una expresión _impersonal transitiva activa_ cuyo OD es la substantiva que introduce el *que *(subjunción).
*Las raíces se pudren* es una oración transitiva pasiva refleja (la pasividad se expresa por medio del morfema *se*) y, como tal pasiva refleja, sin expresión del agente (otro tipo de impersonalidad). *Las raíces* es evidentemente el _sujeto_ (es el argumento que concierta con el verbo y naturalmente lo precede en español) que, en este caso de una estructura  pasiva, es el paciente de la acción.


----------



## flljob

Encontré otra impersonal en la que hay un claro OD. 

Hay veinte libros.




Saludos


----------



## miguel89

XiaoRoel said:


> *Se dice que…* es una expresión _impersonal transitiva activa_ cuyo OD es la substantiva que introduce el *que *(subjunción).


La sustantiva que introduce el _que_ es el sujeto de la oración: _se dice una cosa_, _se dicen muchas cosas_.



XiaoRoel said:


> *Las raíces se pudren* es una oración transitiva pasiva refleja (la pasividad se expresa por medio del morfema *se*) y, como tal pasiva refleja, sin expresión del agente (otro tipo de impersonalidad). *Las raíces* es evidentemente el _sujeto_ (es el argumento que concierta con el verbo y naturalmente lo precede en español) que, en este caso de una estructura  pasiva, es el paciente de la acción.


Ésta no es una pasiva (¿las raíces son podridas?), es una oración de cambio de estado con _se_ medio.


----------



## Pitt

_Las raíces se pudren.

_Yo también creo que esta oración no es una pasiva refleja.
En mi opinión SE es un componente del verbo pronominal _pudrirse_ (en este caso = SE medio).


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Quiero expresar mi opinión sobre el debate entablado mostrando mi apoyo a XiaoRoel ( a lo que dice) del que todos hemos aprendido bastantes cosas. No creo que sea conveniente mostrar opiniones subjetivas o carentes de fundamento ya que somos muchos los lectores de este foro, y al final, con opiniones tan dispares, acabamos confundidos.

Empezando por 'las raíces se pudren'. Esta frase como bien ha dicho XiaoRoel es una transitiva, transitiva pasiva refleja. Imposible que sea pronominal, o ¿acaso creeis que la ación de 'pudrir' la realizan las propias raíces?. Evidentemente, el agente de la acción es desconocido, bien pudiera ser un microscópico organismo o a saber que diablos hace que se pudran.Y sí, 'las raices son podridas por un exceso de agua'.

Siguiendo con 'dicen que hay crisis', 'se dice que hay crisis', 'hay crisis es dicho'. Transitiva, transitiva impersonal y transitiva pasiva respectivamente. En la primera el sujeto o agente es ellos o ellas, en la segunda el sujeto o agente es desconocido por lo que 'hay crisis' es el OD, y finalmente en la tercera 'hay crisis' pasa de ser OD a sujeto paciente.

saludos


----------



## miguel89

las cosas facilitas said:


> bien pudiera ser un microscópico organismo o a saber que diablos hace que se pudran.



Es decir que 'el edificio se derrumbó' es una pasiva también, porque aquí el agente es la fuerza de gravedad... Creo que estás confundiendo la definición lingüística de agente.
Aquí bajo el título de "SE MEDIO" hay una cita de la NGLE que explica lo que es el _se medio_.



> 'dicen que hay crisis', 'se dice que hay crisis', 'hay crisis es dicho'. Transitiva, transitiva impersonal y transitiva pasiva respectivamente



_Se dice que hay crisis._ ¿Transitiva impersonal? _Se dice una cosa. Se dicen muchas cosas._ El verbo no concuerda con el objeto.
_¿Hay crisis es dicho?_ ¿Es español esto? ¿Y desde cuándo la pasiva puede ser transitiva?

Por favor, lo que dijiste al principio del mensaje también cuenta para vos.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

miguel89 said:


> Es decir que 'el edificio se derrumbó' es una pasiva también, porque aquí el agente es la fuerza de gravedad... Creo que estás confundiendo la definición lingüística de agente. Es pasiva refleja, claro, alguien pudo derrumbar el edifico, no precisamente la gravedad.
> 
> 
> 
> _Se dice que hay crisis._ ¿Transitiva impersonal? _Se dice una cosa. Se dicen muchas cosas._ El verbo no concuerda con el objeto.No entiendo lo que dices.
> _¿Hay crisis es dicho?_ ¿Es español esto? sí, es castellano. ¿Y desde cuándo la pasiva puede ser transitiva? desde siempre,


----------

